# Can over-treating cause weight gain?



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

I take a lot of cytomel. My doc just cut me down to 70 mcg of cytomel and I also take 25 mcg synthroid. My TSH is at .o1. Both mt free t3 and total t3 are mid range and my t4 is low...3.0...as of my last blood work. I did not want to cut back on my cytomel but my doc said I had to because my tsh was too low. Is that really too low? I have been experiencing some hyper symptoms...hot flashes, irritability, increased hair growth on my body (not my head), but I also have some hypo symptoms too. I have plantar facsiitis and it just won't heal! Is that hyper or hypo? Anyway, I exercise and eat healthy but I started gaining weight again. If my body is hyper like my doctor says it is...could that be the cause of my weight gain? I am so unhappy and confused! Do I use more thyroid replacement or less?

P.S. Every time I try to incorporate natural replacement I get horrible joint pain... does this mean my body just doesn't agree with it?


----------



## Sheikla (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the planters Facsiitis too, I didn't know that could be because of the Thyroid? Hyper should make you lose weight and I am not familiar with the Cytomel. I am on Synthroid and get the shoulder pains and in my hands when my dosage is too low. I wish you luck and hope some one else has the answers here for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> I take a lot of cytomel. My doc just cut me down to 70 mcg of cytomel and I also take 25 mcg synthroid. My TSH is at .o1. Both mt free t3 and total t3 are mid range and my t4 is low...3.0...as of my last blood work. I did not want to cut back on my cytomel but my doc said I had to because my tsh was too low. Is that really too low? I have been experiencing some hyper symptoms...hot flashes, irritability, increased hair growth on my body (not my head), but I also have some hypo symptoms too. I have plantar facsiitis and it just won't heal! Is that hyper or hypo? Anyway, I exercise and eat healthy but I started gaining weight again. If my body is hyper like my doctor says it is...could that be the cause of my weight gain? I am so unhappy and confused! Do I use more thyroid replacement or less?
> 
> P.S. Every time I try to incorporate natural replacement I get horrible joint pain... does this mean my body just doesn't agree with it?


Now this is scary!!! Why in the world is your doctor running T3 and T4 when He/she should be doing FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

It is quite rare to find a patient that is on 70 mcg. of Cytomel and has lived to tell about it.

Your symptoms are hyper and yes, you can gain weight. Why are you on such a high dose of Cytomel anyway? Are you in competive sports or are you a large person? Or both?

When taking any form of T3, the FREE T4 and the T4 come in low which "is" as is "should" be.

What I really think is that you need a doctor who understands what he/she is doing here. Your life could be at stake. You could have a stroke or heart attack from being over-medicated.

Please do let us know how you fare. This is quite worrisome and I won't rest until we hear from you.

And by the way; what do you mean your doctor cut you down? How much were you really on?


----------



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

Andros said:


> Now this is scary!!! Why in the world is your doctor running T3 and T4 when He/she should be doing FREE T3 and FREE T4?
> 
> Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
> http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3
> ...


wow...you just made me have a panic attack. I was on 80... I take more cytomel than synthroid cause it seems to agree with my body. Every time I ever tried to raise synthroid my neck would swell and my joints would hurt and I would always end up crying...hard...over everything. I added 5mcg of cytomel and I felt better than ever for about 5 months. Then my levels all dropped except for my tsh which stayed the same...that was the last time I tried to raise t4. Little by little I raised the t3 and it always eliminated my hypo symptoms as they returned I would raise again...till my doc said I was in the hyper range. So now I am slowly coming down. I don't know where I will stop...I assume my body will tell me. I am very active. I run and bike and clean houses for a living. I am a small person..4'10", but I am meaty. I suffered with an eating disorder for years. I think that is what triggered my celiac which then triggered my hashimoto's. My sister also has hashi's, but she takes 75 mcg of synthroid and is doing quite well with it. I am happy she is well but confused and jealous that I am not. I spend so much time trying to learn about thyroid stuff and I am just sick of it. I am sick of doctors and pills and pharmacies and bloodtests. Thank you for your response and for the link...it is very interesting. I go back to my doc in late october and I plan to be on 60 mcg at that time. I don't think it would be safe to dramatically drop the cytomel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> wow...you just made me have a panic attack. I was on 80... I take more cytomel than synthroid cause it seems to agree with my body. Every time I ever tried to raise synthroid my neck would swell and my joints would hurt and I would always end up crying...hard...over everything. I added 5mcg of cytomel and I felt better than ever for about 5 months. Then my levels all dropped except for my tsh which stayed the same...that was the last time I tried to raise t4. Little by little I raised the t3 and it always eliminated my hypo symptoms as they returned I would raise again...till my doc said I was in the hyper range. So now I am slowly coming down. I don't know where I will stop...I assume my body will tell me. I am very active. I run and bike and clean houses for a living. I am a small person..4'10", but I am meaty. I suffered with an eating disorder for years. I think that is what triggered my celiac which then triggered my hashimoto's. My sister also has hashi's, but she takes 75 mcg of synthroid and is doing quite well with it. I am happy she is well but confused and jealous that I am not. I spend so much time trying to learn about thyroid stuff and I am just sick of it. I am sick of doctors and pills and pharmacies and bloodtests. Thank you for your response and for the link...it is very interesting. I go back to my doc in late october and I plan to be on 60 mcg at that time. I don't think it would be safe to dramatically drop the cytomel.


Okay; more info is good and you are providing that. No, you don't want to dramatically do anything. I agree 100% with that.

However, the rule of thumb and the accepted protocul is to get FREE T3 lab test when taking any form of T3. This should be done prior to any titration either up or down with Cytomel so that the patient does not come to harm's way.

Most of us (and this is variable) like our TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab for the FREE T3 test.

Here is info.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

You apparently are not converting your FT4 to FT3 very well and I agree that you probably need the Cytomel for healing, well-being, clarity of mind and ENERGY. FT3 is after all, our "active" hormone!

Throughout your thyroid journey, have you had any antibodies' tests or a sonogram of your thyroid?


----------



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes I tested positive for antibodies before my bloodwork showed I was hypothyroid. I haven't had them tested since then...is it important to test them again. I knew ft3 was important, but I didn't know why. I would always check it off on my bloodslip if my dr "forgot" to...lol. I had an ultrasound of my thyroid and it showed enlargement on one side...that was a long time ago as well..is it important to repeat that too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimis said:


> Yes I tested positive for antibodies before my bloodwork showed I was hypothyroid. I haven't had them tested since then...is it important to test them again. I knew ft3 was important, but I didn't know why. I would always check it off on my bloodslip if my dr "forgot" to...lol. I had an ultrasound of my thyroid and it showed enlargement on one side...that was a long time ago as well..is it important to repeat that too?


I think to err on the side of caution that it would be a very very good idea to get an updated ultra-sound or sonogram. I really do. As the years go by, the propensity for cancer increases.

They say they mark the FREE T3 but they don't do it. The words are to placate you. You may have to check the lab slip and check it off yourself if you can do that.


----------

